# New products from BMH.



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....

About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.

The new candles are threaded on top to allow access to the bobbin if the candle burns. 

























The complete dump _Adel-II_








The bodies are made from 7075...Not 6061 T-6 like others, the spool and sleeve are machined from A-256 tool steel and heat treated to a 65 rockwell, The old stianless spring is now made from a new carbon-mobelium alloy.The pin is also new, and made from 300 M alloy. (used in boat impeller shafts)
The new pin does not have a hole(dowell index) in the bottom anymore either
Also all the internal machining is now done with Porting tools ,to keep the tolerences to .0001 +/-.... 








The new dumps also bare the Adel-II logo to be distinctive along with serial numbers like before ,for tracking purposes
















These new dump will still carry a lifetime warranty like the old ones from BMH  
Chrome and polished are 365.00(as pictured) and 315.00 for O.G finish


We are also carring a Zig-Zag dump for the old skool look....
















Chrome and polished $80.00 each :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I will be doing these parts here for *1 month*

Adjustable upper trailing arms with the poly-urethane bushings $135.00 a pair 








Chrome adjustables uppers for $175.00 
****Pics coming****
Heim Jiont adjustable upper ,For the higher lock up cars. $155.00









G-body / Licoln T/C for $165.00

Caddy / Caprice $175.00









Upgrade to chrome on lowers add 65.00 a pair


Bolt in upper drop trailing arm mounts $100.00 a pair









Weld in drop mount kit 50.00


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 27 2009, 02:20 AM~13404708
> *Looking good    :biggrin:
> *


Allways my Nikka....Sometimes I chill for a few weeks to give'em a chance to catch back up.....But NOW I'm *back *:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SSSSSSSSSSSUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup mando


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 01:30 AM~13404733
> *SSSSSSSSSSSUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup mando
> *



ssssssssssup ron :biggrin: .


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

u got any chrome wammy tanks in stock yet


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 02:32 AM~13404744
> *u got any chrome wammy tanks in stock yet
> *


Only the Large port ones, I did have 2 3/8 ,but they went last week....I got material coming in on april 2....


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

damn


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 01:09 AM~13404689
> *I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....
> 
> About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.
> ...


thats whats up  black magic doing it big in 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 03:19 AM~13404706
> *I will be doing these parts here for 1 month
> 
> Adjustable upper trailing arms with the poly-urethane bushings $135.00 a pair
> ...


a little confusing. i need chrome uppers for a g-body. do i add 65 to 165 or to 135. or are they 175? :biggrin: lmk


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 03:09 AM~13404689
> *I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....
> 
> About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.
> ...


are the regular dutys gonna come with the new style candle too. or just the super duty. if they do how much are the reg duty each in the og look? thanks


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

look'n good Ron :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 03:09 AM~13404689
> *I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....
> 
> About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.
> ...


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 27 2009, 04:09 AM~13404689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all will be super duty, no more regulars

who would want a regular when u can a super duty at a regular price


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i like the zig zags !!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 01:29 AM~13404731
> *Allways my Nikka....Sometimes I chill for a few weeks to give'em a chance to catch back up.....But NOW I'm back :biggrin:
> *


oh shit steppin the game up yet again ,bmh all day every day im feeling the zig zags are these the 1s you was tellin me about


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 04:09 AM~13404689
> *I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....
> 
> About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.
> ...


NICE!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Mar 27 2009, 06:21 AM~13405066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the first of more to come....You know, Stevie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I just updated the first few posts with pics a new deals...Thanks everyone for making us work overtime to keep killer deals like this flowing :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats crackin Ron! :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Ron got the game on lock down :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 28 2009, 12:31 AM~13413620
> *Whats crackin Ron!  :wave:
> *


Just gettin ready to call it a day...U know 12 to 14 hr a day now


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

so do i get 25$ dollars off my order for the lowers in chrome that i just ordered with my kit?? on wensday or can i get some credit tords a g-body slip??..lol.. have o.j. call me,..thanks


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey ron do those drop mounts work for a 80's caddy? Thanks homie


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

So the candles arent going to have the vent holes no-more??Like the older adel II superduty dumps you sold?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Mar 28 2009, 07:03 AM~13415105
> *hey ron do those drop mounts work for a 80's caddy? Thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 28 2009, 09:10 AM~13415135
> *So the candles arent going to have the vent holes no-more??Like the older adel II superduty dumps you sold?
> *


I don't recall having any holes in the candles???? You mean like the vented one from ADEX?????


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

damn i should have waited to get those trailing arms could have saved a lil money


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

damn not thing but quality. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 12:20 AM~13420893
> *damn i should have waited to get those trailing arms could have saved a lil money
> *


look in car parts..theres two sets in there for sale


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 29 2009, 12:49 PM~13422336
> *look in car parts..theres two sets in there for sale
> *


two late homie i ordered my trailing arms two weeks ago still waiting on them now


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 28 2009, 11:32 PM~13420066
> *I don't recall having any holes in the candles???? You mean like the vented one from ADEX?????
> *


Yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

quality on them dumps is impressive  :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good!!
just a suggestion ron, you should add a 'store' section to your website so people can go on there and buy things... because everyone is always complaining that they cannot get a hold of you guys by phone, it's usually a 10:1 chance lol...:biggrin: 
just a suggestion... it'll definately increase sales and reduce phone traffic... uffin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 29 2009, 06:33 PM~13424984
> *BMH :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Mar 30 2009, 11:26 AM~13432252
> *looks good!!
> just a suggestion ron, you should add a 'store' section to your website so people can go on there and buy things... because everyone is always complaining that they cannot get a hold of you guys by phone, it's usually a 10:1 chance lol...:biggrin:
> just a suggestion... it'll definately increase sales and reduce phone traffic... uffin:
> *


good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Mar 30 2009, 10:26 AM~13432252
> *looks good!!
> just a suggestion ron, you should add a 'store' section to your website so people can go on there and buy things... because everyone is always complaining that they cannot get a hold of you guys by phone, it's usually a 10:1 chance lol...:biggrin:
> just a suggestion... it'll definately increase sales and reduce phone traffic... uffin:
> *



there might be something in the works...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 31 2009, 12:23 AM~13440432
> *there might be something in the works...
> *


That means more work and longer hours.... :uh: you guys suck :angry: 



I'm jus gonna move in to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13440513
> *That means more work and longer hours.... :uh:  you guys suck  :angry:
> I'm jus gonna move in to the shop :biggrin:
> *



Like you haven't thought of moving into the shop already!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

can i get in as a beta tester or better on the adel II superduty?

come on let me hold one ?
























































































365 days same as cash?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

How much for lower adjustables for a gbody chrome??


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2009, 01:31 AM~13440513
> *That means more work and longer hours.... :uh:  you guys suck  :angry:
> I'm jus gonna move in to the shop :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2009, 12:31 AM~13440513
> *That means more work and longer hours.... :uh:  you guys suck  :angry:
> I'm jus gonna move in to the shop :biggrin:
> *


and then move your shop to oregon


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

do thoes drop mounts work with the ajustable uppers that i already have???


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 28 2009, 01:09 AM~13413424
> *Uppers are 175 in chrome. the 65 was to add to just the lowers..I'll re-write it.
> Some of the first of more to come....You know, Stevie :biggrin:
> *


cool homie i'll be ordering real soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2009, 11:31 PM~13440513
> *That means more work and longer hours.... :uh:  you guys suck  :angry:
> I'm jus gonna move in to the shop :biggrin:
> *


there goes your 16-18 hour work days again. :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 31 2009, 12:58 PM~13444180
> *do thoes drop mounts work with the ajustable uppers that i already have???
> *


yep


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

Ron, Whats up with that rebuilt kit on them Cylinders??? I hit you up all week and got no answer and PM'd you...let me know whats up


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt for bmh :biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Mar 31 2009, 02:57 PM~13445651
> *Ron, Whats up with that rebuilt kit on them Cylinders??? I hit you up all week and got no answer and PM'd you...let me know whats up
> *


Please be patient with them, they are being swamped with a lot of orders and work in the shop itself. When he has time I'm sure you'll be the one of the first to help you. I was patient and I was totally happy with my set up and etc stuff.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN HAHA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK RON!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+Mar 31 2009, 06:00 AM~13441505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much rain, I like it dry,,,,,and warm :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 12:09 AM~13404689
> *I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....
> 
> About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.
> ...


Good idea


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup big"T" how've you been homie.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2009, 07:59 PM~13470543
> *Sup big"T" how've you been homie.....
> *


I been good and bad man lots of baby momma drama LOL other than that good how you been i see the mind still in high gear :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2009, 08:37 PM~13470273
> *230 in chrome
> too much rain, I like it dry,,,,,and warm :biggrin:
> *


he said he likes it dry :biggrin: . if no fit, jus put spit.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 2 2009, 09:05 PM~13471607
> *he said he likes it dry :biggrin: . if no fit, jus put spit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 2 2009, 11:05 PM~13471607
> *he said he likes it dry :biggrin: . if no fit, jus put spit.
> *


you stupid..hahahha...You should be gettin those other parts in the next few days too...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

sup ron :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2009, 01:49 AM~13472869
> *sup ron  :wave:
> *


Sup mondo libre.... Just painting someshit here ,workin O.T


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

What up Ron... Im trying to get some Upper and lower adjustables for a 88 cutlass do you have any tax time deals on a package like that..? whats the best way to place an order with ya.... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Apr 3 2009, 09:58 AM~13473975
> *What up Ron... Im trying to get some Upper and lower adjustables for a 88 cutlass  do you have any tax time deals on a package like that..? whats the best way to place an order with ya....  :biggrin:
> *


Just call...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Jess this is Carlos and I got my 14' telescopics 2day and I like the side-port on the cylinders, now its time 2 powdercoat and pinstrip. O'yeah tell Ron, O.J, and the rest of the BMH CREW to Keep up the great work and BMH ALL DAY... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 3 2009, 06:26 PM~13478194
> *Hey Jess this is Carlos and I got my 14' telescopics 2day and I like the side-port on the cylinders, now its time 2 powdercoat and pinstrip. O'yeah tell Ron, O.J, and the rest of the BMH CREW to Keep up the great work and BMH ALL DAY... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie,glad we could help :biggrin:


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

how much for a pair of those side port 14" to 32566


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2009, 08:13 PM~13478887
> *Thanks Homie,glad we could help :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ron and its like my signature said "Your my homies when I need a lift" BMH ALL DAY.. :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 4 2009, 10:47 AM~13482381
> *Thanks Ron and its like my signature said "Your my homies when I need a lift" BMH ALL DAY.. :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Add a couple more companies to the list you already have in your sig and you will have the whole industy covered :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 01:19 AM~13404706
> *I will be doing these parts here for 1 month
> 
> Adjustable upper trailing arms with the poly-urethane bushings $135.00 a pair
> ...


i need something like this upper adjustable trailing arms bushings just put the bushing end with the heim joint how much 4 something like that  i need them asap :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Heard u have new gears any pics.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 03:09 AM~13404689
> *I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....
> 
> About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.
> ...


how much 4 just the chrome candle?


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 03:09 AM~13404689
> *I've had a lot of questions lately about the ADEL-II we make and sell....
> 
> About 2 months ago we decided to make all the Adel dumps in a Super duty version offering 1/4 x 28 hardware along with some other changes. I did not have any problems with our past line, just wanted to only offer the top of the line for the same price :0 . I also wanted to make the candle different ,so if it failed it could be rewound, instead of the customer buying a new candle (soleniod). 70% of the cost of the candle is in the machine work.
> ...


how much 4 just the chrome candle?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Apr 6 2009, 09:33 PM~13502235
> *how much 4 just the chrome candle?
> *


130.00 availible in 27 or 33 watt coils too...you would have to let me know


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13492199
> *Heard u have new gears any pics.
> *


Why i wonder who you heard that from.......

Pic or it didn't happen...Rite








































:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Whoa! What is that one for, you know me I would try it to see wat it dew!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 01:16 AM~13515019
> *Why i wonder who you heard that from.......
> 
> Pic or it didn't happen...Rite
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 07:16 AM~13515019
> *Why i wonder who you heard that from.......
> 
> Pic or it didn't happen...Rite
> ...


buy an super duper adel 2 if you throw in a pair of those gears :biggrin: ...what kinda rating and what size is that port it looks kinda small like 1/4" or are they external pump gears 

you also lost me on the wattage thing ..    how would one know what wattage they are ? 

and is that 365 shipped?

do i have to supply my own self addressed double boxies and tape?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 02:16 AM~13515019
> *Why i wonder who you heard that from.......
> 
> Pic or it didn't happen...Rite
> ...


 :cheesy: more info! :yes:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: ttt for the new gears


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2009, 11:53 PM~13524224
> *:biggrin: ttt for the new gears
> *


More info... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 8 2009, 12:28 PM~13518039
> *buy an super duper adel 2 if you throw in a pair of those gears  :biggrin: ...what kinda rating and what size is that port it looks kinda small like 1/4" or are they external pump gears
> factory 3/8 port , But some of the test gears have 9/16..maybe I'll show some later
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 8 2009, 01:03 PM~13518384
> *:cheesy: more info!  :yes:
> *


13 tooth gear, smaller diameter of gear...But larger heights(how tall the gear is). The one pictured would be concidered a 13 in standard gear ratings...But it's rated volume is of an 11. but pressure of a 7 or 9 :0 ....


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 01:16 AM~13515019
> *Why i wonder who you heard that from.......
> 
> Pic or it didn't happen...Rite
> ...


a little birdy told me :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 8 2009, 11:26 PM~13524548
> *a little birdy told me :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin Birds!!!! I'm gonna have to shot next time


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 11:16 PM~13524463
> *13 tooth gear, smaller diameter of gear...But larger heights(how tall the gear is). The one pictured would be concidered a 13 in standard gear ratings...But it's rated volume is of an 11. but pressure of a 7 or 9 :0 ....
> *


o snap :0


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Keeping it reaL!!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 10:55 PM~13524778
> *Fuckin Birds!!!! I'm gonna have to shot next time
> *


You point the gun and ill pull the trigger! Sup ron are they competition worthy?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

eat my dust bitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 01:16 AM~13515019
> *Why i wonder who you heard that from.......
> 
> Pic or it didn't happen...Rite
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 11:16 PM~13524463
> *13 tooth gear, smaller diameter of gear...But larger heights(how tall the gear is). The one pictured would be concidered a 13 in standard gear ratings...But it's rated volume is of an 11. but pressure of a 7 or 9 :0 ....
> *


I think the question on everyone's mind is how does it perform in the car compaired to the other gears?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 03:16 AM~13515019
> *Why i wonder who you heard that from.......
> 
> Pic or it didn't happen...Rite
> ...


WHAT IS THE PRICE RON. BEING WHAT YOU SAID ABOUT THE GEAR, HOW WOULD IT WORK AT 48 VOLTS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 12:16 AM~13515019
> *Why i wonder who you heard that from.......
> 
> Pic or it didn't happen...Rite
> ...


  :0 It will stay on the block with on 2 mounting holes???


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 13 2009, 05:03 AM~13871370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You scrutinizing me???? Sup spank money :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13892383
> *Com on Tone...you know better..... Also used 3/8 bolts instaed of 5/16....
> You scrutinizing me???? Sup spank money :cheesy:
> *


I HAD to ask LOL :biggrin: and does that mean it needs a different block


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2009, 11:12 PM~13892415
> *I HAD to ask LOL :biggrin:  and does that mean it needs a different block
> *


Why of coarse, why stay the same if you can upgrade????? Larger port ,moved away from the shaft seal hole??? less chance of pressure seal blowing and filling the motor with oil  

Plus the gear has internal lip seal, which can withstand higher pressure than conventional :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 11:26 PM~13892613
> *Why of coarse, why stay the same if you can upgrade????? Larger port ,moved away from the shaft seal hole??? less chance of pressure seal blowing and filling the motor with oil
> 
> Plus the gear has internal lip seal, which can withstand higher pressure than conventional :0
> ...



nice kinda tired of the gears that come out where the shaft seal really doesnt fucking seal lol...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 09:26 PM~13892613
> *Why of coarse, why stay the same if you can upgrade????? Larger port ,moved away from the shaft seal hole??? less chance of pressure seal blowing and filling the motor with oil
> 
> Plus the gear has internal lip seal, which can withstand higher pressure than conventional :0
> ...


Damn always trying to make somebody spend some money LOL


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 10:26 PM~13892613
> *Why of coarse, why stay the same if you can upgrade????? Larger port ,moved away from the shaft seal hole??? less chance of pressure seal blowing and filling the motor with oil
> 
> Plus the gear has internal lip seal, which can withstand higher pressure than conventional :0
> ...


IS that your inspiration juice in the background? :biggrin: (the empty carona bottle?)

Looks good....I like the idea! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 15 2009, 06:22 AM~13894053
> *IS that your inspiration juice in the background?  :biggrin:  (the empty carona bottle?)
> 
> Looks good....I like the idea!  :biggrin:
> *



ya, didnt you see the pics of him TOASTED lol...red like a damn tomato...he drinks a few of them and gets some crazy ideas


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 15 2009, 01:48 PM~13898586
> *ya, didnt you see the pics of him TOASTED lol...red like a damn tomato...he drinks a few of them and gets some crazy ideas
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

come on Ron... stop teasing and give some prices.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I finally broke down and ordered new pumps then not a month later you come out with new gears. :banghead: 

That shit always happens to me.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13926838
> *I finally broke down and ordered new pumps then not a month later you come out with new gears. :banghead:
> 
> That shit always happens to me.
> *



lol...oh u know how ron has a soft spot for us...lol..send him back what u got and get what u want lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 08:33 PM~13927186
> *lol...oh u know how ron has a soft spot for us...lol..send him back what u got and get what u want lol
> *


Makes me think about something. But that gear I bet is the chit


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

GOT MY CYLINDERS TODAY THANKS FOR THE FAST SHIPPING JESSICA AND FOR THE FITTINGS........


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

cant wait to see the whats up on the new gear design.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 10:33 PM~13927186
> *lol...oh u know how ron has a soft spot for us...lol..send him back what u got and get what u want lol
> *


Too late anyways their in the trunk already. Needed to get the car back together for an upcoming picnic. I'm sure the regular gears will still be a major improvement over the old whipped out pumps that were in there last year.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 18 2009, 09:25 PM~13928104
> *Makes me think about something. But that gear I bet is the chit
> *




Did you order that setup ???? If not -- Hurry the fuck up & Stop posting so damn much ............




:angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks to ron n jess n oj for the quick delivery on my slip driveline. Ordered on thursday got the bitch on tuesday. Solid kine service.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

[quote=BlueBerry,May 20 2009, 12:hey............
:angry:
[/quot...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 20 2009, 09:44 AM~13945456
> *Sure did :biggrin:
> *


I 2nd that :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13954026
> *hey
> *


What's up ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 21 2009, 02:29 AM~13955354
> *What's up ron?
> *


Just puttin in some O.T ,had to assemble 7 dumps and 2 pistons with hardlines before I leave :biggrin: Warden's got me on lock down. :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2009, 01:37 AM~13955365
> *Just puttin in some O.T ,had to assemble 7 dumps and 2 pistons with hardlines before I leave :biggrin: Warden's got me on lock down. :0
> *


...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Ron....is this a SALAMI pump?
No jokes please, there are pumps called salami........


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 21 2009, 11:00 AM~13957544
> *Ron....is this a SALAMI pump?
> No jokes please, there are pumps called salami........
> *


you know you cant be axin questions like that!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 21 2009, 09:00 AM~13957544
> *Ron....is this a SALAMI pump? 2 PUMPS THEN ITS ONE DUMP POOR JESS
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

whats up ron.. you got any 1/2" chrome check valves that around the same length as the square parkers? and what are they worth?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 12:19 AM~13404706
> *
> 
> Bolt in upper drop trailing arm mounts $100.00 a pair
> ...


How much for these chrome plated?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 15 2009, 12:52 AM~15363071
> *How much for these chrome plated?
> *



may just want to call them up....it will be faster lol


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

good product


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 12:14 AM~15363424
> *may just want to call them up....it will be faster lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 14 2009, 10:52 PM~15363071
> *How much for these chrome plated?
> *


175.00 and should have them back next week


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Whats up yall....... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT.........


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15429303
> *175.00 and should have them back next week
> *


How much do you guys more or less charge to chrome plate some lower arms with a plate welded to the bottom of them and a rear end off a '02 towncar with a reinforcement plate welded to the bottom. Just the plating, all the welding and molding is already done.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ because I dont like sending pms.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 3 2009, 07:40 PM~15553204
> *How much do you guys more or less charge to chrome plate some lower arms with a plate welded to the bottom of them and a rear end off a '02 towncar with a reinforcement plate welded to the bottom. Just the plating, all the welding and molding is already done.
> *


95 each lower and 450 for the axle housing


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

long time no see homie.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 4 2009, 11:39 PM~15566807
> *long time no see homie.
> *


just bangin em out. Hasn't stop around here. These chumps wanna keep playin behind the internet, while i have real work to do, their distraction aren't workin :biggrin: 
did stevie help ya out on that car???/


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 07:46 PM~15429303
> *175.00 and should have them back next week
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT for the best products on the market.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Nov 4 2009, 10:39 PM~15566807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup twinky hows shit :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

We keep playing tag on the phone so we're gonna do the thing when my homeboy is ready. I'll you know what's up. With a v6 motor what u think is best? White coils?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need a slip yoke for my car.. 80's model elcamino..
how much??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 06:44 PM~15575696
> *i need a slip yoke for my car.. 80's model elcamino..
> how much??
> *


170$


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2009, 07:02 PM~15575904
> *170$
> *


thanks ill be ording this asap.. :biggrin: 

now i need to get 170 bucks. 
:angry:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

What's the difference between the Adel and Adex dumps? I was always told that Adex dumps handles more pressure. Is this true?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Nov 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15576605
> *What's the difference between the Adel and Adex dumps?  I was always told that Adex dumps handles more pressure.  Is this true?
> *


That just depends on who you talk to. I personally run our Adel-II in all my cars. Also alot of the big number hopping cars, Like Todd from Street life, Shaun from Lil mo's in Kansas, Stevie D from R & J in Amarillo, Tino from Street Riders (K.C)
But not braggin or anything. :biggrin: Don't get me wrong, Andy builds a excellent dump, but so do I.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Nov 5 2009, 07:59 PM~15576605
> *What's the difference between the Adel and Adex dumps?  I was always told that Adex dumps handles more pressure.  Is this true?
> *


both are very good dumps now what 1 is best ???? adex has the name and performance adel2 has the performance what ever dump you go with you will be happy i run a adel2 on my double pump car and were doing 70s and banging bumper without a problem ,yes i did fry a candle once but that was a shorting issue with the switch wiring in the car ,its like comparing nike to rebok as to whats gunna make you run faster


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

is it like running a superduty and a non superduty :dunno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

from what i can gather the only diff between a reg duty and a super duty is the candle runs a thicker winding and runs at 33 watts instead of 27 or summat like that dont quote me on that as im not 100% sure if thats right oh amd the superduty candle need to be grounded


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15577009
> *from what i can gather the only diff between a reg duty and a super duty is the candle runs a thicker winding and runs at 33 watts instead of 27 or summat like that dont quote me on that as im not 100% sure if thats right oh amd the superduty candle need to be grounded
> *


koo,i cant wait to get my bmh up and running,,its taking up too much room in my house :biggrin: 


my girl caught me talking to the piston once,,,,,,j/k 













she did catch me makin love to it thoe :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Chico leave the sex addiction out of this BMH#1


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15577009
> *from what i can gather the only diff between a reg duty and a super duty is the candle runs a thicker winding and runs at 33 watts instead of 27 or summat like that dont quote me on that as im not 100% sure if thats right oh amd the superduty candle need to be grounded
> *


Well on a adex the body is slightly larger and the base plate is thicker aswell, with larger 1/4 x 24 hardware. Plus the candles are higher wattages. 

But I only offer SuperDuty, just in anodized or chrome and polished


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 5 2009, 09:50 PM~15577315
> *Chico leave the sex addiction out of this BMH#1
> *


i cant help it,,,,


im doing another piston hopefully on my bro's car next year


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2009, 09:03 PM~15577477
> *Well on a adex the body is slightly larger and the base plate is thicker aswell, with larger 1/4 x 24 hardware. Plus the candles are higher wattages.
> 
> But I only offer SuperDuty, just in anodized or chrome and polished
> *


mr clever cloggs :biggrin: lol all i know is my adel II works great and keeps me on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Bolt in upper drop trailing arm mounts $100.00 a pair

still got some?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Jan 15 2010, 06:38 PM~16304236
> *Bolt in upper drop trailing arm mounts $100.00 a pair
> 
> still got some?
> *


  got em in stock


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2009, 10:10 PM~15576728
> *That just depends on who you talk to. I personally run our Adel-II in all my cars. Also alot of the big number hopping cars, Like Todd from Street life, Shaun from Lil mo's in Kansas, Stevie D from R & J in Amarillo, Tino from Street Riders (K.C)
> But not braggin or anything. :biggrin: Don't get me wrong, Andy builds a excellent dump, but so do I.
> *


GOTTA GET MY CAPTAIN ON WITH THIS ONE. IF YOU SAY IT DOGG, THOU I DID NOT BELIEVE IN YA ONCE, YOUR SHIT IS SOLID AND UP TO PAR. AND NO ONE CAN SAY I AM NOT A CRITICIAL PERSON.

SO HERE IS THE CAPTAIN....NO ****


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

We are also carring a Zig-Zag dump for the old skool look....
















[/quote]



does it matter which way this style slow down is plumbed and why???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it shouldnt matter which way the slowdown is plumbed


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 20 2010, 07:05 PM~16353919
> *it shouldnt matter which way the slowdown is plumbed
> *



i was unsure because of the needle in side but cool imma try it out find out there is no other way unless i wanna buy a different type of SD. :biggrin:


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)

ttt for BMH


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

T T T.......BMH #1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 20 2010, 01:42 PM~16352025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Could i get a price on a rearend for a 82 caddy coupe, reinforced with powerballs and chromed?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 22 2010, 10:00 AM~16375031
> *Could i get a price on a rearend for a 82 caddy coupe, reinforced with powerballs and chromed?
> *


pm sent


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: flaked85, TROUBLESOME, p-funckimpala


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 06:44 PM~15575696
> *i need a slip yoke for my car.. 80's model elcamino..
> how much??
> *


HOW ABOUT A 90 TOWNCAR?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Jan 26 2010, 11:55 PM~16424956
> *HOW ABOUT A 90 TOWNCAR?
> *


P.M'd


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 26 2010, 01:47 PM~16417719
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 10:55 PM~16424966
> *P.M'd
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for OUR haters!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 29 2010, 03:04 PM~16452250
> *TTT for OUR haters!!!!
> *


HERE YOU GO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 29 2010, 01:04 PM~16452250
> *TTT for OUR haters!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 29 2010, 01:04 PM~16452250
> *TTT for OUR haters!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

anymore of those zig zag dumps


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 29 2010, 01:37 PM~16452523
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for the bmh family


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2010, 09:37 PM~16727454
> *ttt for the bmh family
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

